
Taiwan: The threat that the world ignores - everybodyknows
https://m.dw.com/en/taiwan-the-threat-that-the-world-ignores/a-54944934
======
lioeters
To clarify, the "threat" in the title refers to China, not Taiwan who is the
one feeling threatened.

------
_Microft
Why is Taiwan still so interesting for China? It's not like they could have
anything that China hasn't. Is it that China is convinced that the island was
rightfully theirs once and that they would lose face with any other outcome?

~~~
Analemma_
[https://argumate.tumblr.com/post/623899209993781248/argumate...](https://argumate.tumblr.com/post/623899209993781248/argumate-
easternestablishmentarian) is a really good post about this. Here’s the money
quote:

“Naïve Westerners who want to know when China is just going to give into
common sense and recognize Taiwan might as well ask when Rome is going to
canonize Luther or Calvin. It’s not like the American party system, where
American political parties are mostly just vehicles for people to raise money
and get elected and don’t have any permanent long-term strategy measured in
centuries. There’s real metaphysics here.”

~~~
RugnirViking
The CCP does not have any permanent strategy measured in centuries. They
haven't even existed for one single century yet. More centralised and less
democratic societies are better at long term planning, not because of some
innate property of the Chinese, no matter how hard they believe it.

------
ipnon
"The strong do what they can and the weak do what they must." If Taiwan cannot
repel an invasion, then it will be invaded. The CCP has the political will.

~~~
m00x
From the progress China has done to their military, Taiwan might be today, but
Japan, Canada and eventually the USA will be next.

While the US is paralyzed by incompetent leadership and money-hoarding
billionaires, China's leadership puts everything back into their
infrastructure and military. Their growth is only accelerating each year.

~~~
tinus_hn
No corruption in Glorious China!

------
bsder
I don't think people are ignoring it at all.

TSMC opening up fabs back in the US shows that people are taking the threat
from China quite seriously.

~~~
m00x
You mean TSMC, a Taiwanese comapny, is taking the threat seriously.

By people, they meant the other non-Taiwanese people. I can assure you that
the Taiwanese population takes this threat seriously.

~~~
count
You mean TSMC, under pressure from Intel and the US Govt as part of the Secure
Foundries effort, is taking the threat seriously.

------
christkv
Taiwan should go nuclear. It is the only true deterrent against a totalitarian
nationalist power like China. Something like the minutemen missiles the UK had
would be an effective deterrent.

~~~
ipnon
It is not so simple. China has declared that a Taiwanese nuclear weapons
program would trigger their immediate invasion. The political calculus is too
risky. There are not many simple solutions to the problem generally.

